# Oxyturbo Aeration Kit



## micblair (29/8/12)

For those interested in cobbling together an Oxyturbo 200 based wort oxygenation kit from scratch here are the relevant part details:

-Tesuco Oxygen Gar Regulator/Oxyturbo 200 (Part No. OCS200RO) - Reece Plumbing $74.64 or All Welding and Engineering Supplies Pty Ltd (AWES)* 
-Tesuco Oxyturbo 1 litre Gas Cylinder, Reece Plumbing $61.22 or AWES
-Jamec Nut and Tails, 1/4 Tail x 3/8 (stock code JAM46 4TN6) AWES $4.05
-Pair of Tubing compressor/clamps to secure gas line at regulator and stone, free! AWES
-2 micron stone, Keg King $14.95
-4mm gas line, Keg King $0.99 p/metre 


Optional: pocket flowmeter 1-8 ml/min (Cole Palmer) $37.


*All Welding and Engineering Supplies Pty Ltd (27 Garden Rd Clayton, Vic 3168; ph: 039547 9044; allwelding.com.au). These guys rock, as they could identify the required nut and tail/barbed tube fitting for the regulator.


----------



## QldKev (29/8/12)

micblair said:


> For those interested in cobbling together an Oxyturbo 200 based wort oxygenation kit from scratch here are the relevant part details:
> 
> -Tesuco Oxygen Gar Regulator/Oxyturbo 200 (Part No. OCS200RO) - Reece Plumbing $74.64 or All Welding and Engineering Supplies Pty Ltd (AWES)*
> -Tesuco Oxyturbo 1 litre Gas Cylinder, Reece Plumbing $61.22 or AWES
> ...




Are the O2 bottles disposable? Just comparing it to this deal.


----------



## micblair (29/8/12)

QldKev said:


> Are the O2 bottles disposable? Just comparing it to this deal.



yeah


----------



## Malted (29/8/12)

Got any photos of the assembled unit?


----------



## micblair (29/8/12)

Haven't crimped the tubing fastener yet, nor the aeration stone. Looking for a locally supplied version of this:

http://morebeer.com/view_product/18253//Di...cron_26%22_Long


----------



## Malted (29/8/12)

Great information sharing, cheers.


----------



## donburke (29/8/12)

do you think a 0.5 micron stone might create finer bubbles and aid in better absorption of the o2 into solution ?


----------



## Malted (30/8/12)

I note on the Tesuco website: 

Part#GTCD22 Disposable Gas Bottle 100% Food Grade CO2 2.2 Litres Grey Cylinder. 
"The 2 litre disposable gas cylinders have a much larger capacity and are filled to a much higher pressure than conventional disposable cylinders currently available."


----------



## Ross (30/8/12)

donburke said:


> do you think a 0.5 micron stone might create finer bubbles and aid in better absorption of the o2 into solution ?



Definately go the 0.5 micron, works much better.


Cheers Ross


----------



## donburke (30/8/12)

Ross said:


> Definately go the 0.5 micron, works much better.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




yep, thats what you recommended i use, so thats what i use, 

seems to be working well


----------



## micblair (30/8/12)

I think 2 micron is typically used for cleaning reasons, at least thats the impression I get from morebeers website.


----------



## Florian (30/8/12)

0.5 micron for oxygen, 2 micron for air. 

Malted, the name suggests that the bottle you're talking about is for Co2?


----------



## Malted (30/8/12)

Florian said:


> Malted, the name suggests that the bottle you're talking about is for Co2?



It was a copy and paste from the Tesuco disposable gas cylinders webpage. 
Yes the bottle appears to be _carbon dioxide_ but one would need to confirm with Tesuco what sized reg would be needed for it as it may not be the one in the OP.


micblair did some good research. :super:


----------



## donburke (30/8/12)

Florian said:


> 0.5 micron for oxygen, 2 micron for air.
> 
> Malted, the name suggests that the bottle you're talking about is for Co2?



yep, the pressure from an aquarium pump may not be enough to get through the fine pores of the 0.5 micron, but the pressure from an o2 cylinder will


----------



## Wolfy (30/8/12)

From memory, according to JP/JZ's "Oxygenation" TBN Podcast the size of the stone does not matter, and you can simply bubble it in without any stone at all for the same result.
The reason for this (they said) is that the surface area of the quickly rising bubbles is minimal compared the surface available at the at the wort/Air(Oxygen) surface. What is important is saturating the head-space inside the fermentor with O2 and then it will absorb into the wort from there.


----------



## QldKev (30/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> From memory, according to JP/JZ's "Oxygenation" TBN Podcast the size of the stone does not matter, and you can simply bubble it in without any stone at all for the same result.
> The reason for this (they said) is that the surface area of the quickly rising bubbles is minimal compared the surface available at the at the wort/Air(Oxygen) surface. What is important is saturating the head-space inside the fermentor with O2 and then it will absorb into the wort from there.




That's the same rule for aquariums with air pumps

QldKev


----------



## Wolfy (30/8/12)

QldKev said:


> That's the same rule for aquariums with air pumps


Yeah, I think the analogy came up because JZ used to keep fish, or something.


----------



## QldKev (30/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> Yeah, I think the analogy came up because JZ used to keep fish, or something.



I remember the way it was explained to me at the Perth Chiclid Society many years ago. If there was a lot of absorbing of the air in the water then the bubble would not reach the surface. It is actually the breaking of the surface tension on top of the tank which has a greater surface area that does the main job.


----------



## micblair (14/11/13)

Sorry, regulator part number apparently is OTS200RO not OCS200RO


----------



## Foxy74 (27/2/14)

An old post, but found that these oxyturbo bottles are available locally in the Huon Valley (Tas) for those interested - @ Mitre10. Also the regulator OTS200RO is available from Reece Plumbing at Kingston. A bit pricey at $65 for the bottle, but a local supplier is convenient. The regulator was priced this morning at $78.


----------



## dicko (27/2/14)

Ask for the trade price when buying a new 02 bottle.....$49.00 trade at Reece in my town


----------



## professional_drunk (5/4/14)

Thanks to this thread, I've finished putting together my o2 kit. I'll just leave my experiences of this behind.
Parts list:

tesuco oxyturbo gas regulator (ots200RO) - Reece $21.01
tesuco oxygen cylinder 1LT - Reece $52.36
bush reducing brass 15mm x 10mm (3/8" female to 1/2" male reducer) - Reece $2.26
1M 6mm pvc hose - grain and grape $2.10
0.5 micron aeration stone - grain and grape $19.95
stainless hosetail 1/2" bsp female thread to 9mm - grain and grape $12.50
LZQ-2, 0-3LPM oxygen flow meter - ebay $17
teflon tape
Total: $127.18
Pictures

The bush reducing brass is handy as it gives you more options by adapting the regulator to 1/2" bsp. I was thinking of going all jg fittings to beer line but it would be a pain to fit the aeration stone and luckily the flow meter is an exact fit for the pvc pipe. The only downside is that the connection from the hosetail to pvc hose isn't the most sturdy, but it still does the job. The flow meter works really well. Turn the gas on full and the dial on the flow meter can hold the gas back until you release it to your required LPM.


----------



## TSMill (4/6/14)

I started cobbling mine together today, and also got the regulator for the bargain price of ~$21, not the ~$75 people were being charged previously. Reece didn't have the oxygen regulator in stock and were 90% of the way through organising to order in when they spied their one and only oxyturbo 2000 set, and opened it up to give me the reg from that set.


----------



## luggy (5/6/14)

I've been looking into starting to oxygenate my wort, just wondering how long will a litre bottle last


----------



## booargy (5/6/14)

recoginition should go to MHB for the original idea and design.


----------



## professional_drunk (5/6/14)

I was actually going to buy from MHB just to save me from having to run around for all the pieces despite it not being exactly what I wanted (wanted 0.5 aeration stone and flow meter). Sent a message to start the purchase process and still haven't received a reply.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/6/14)

These kits have been around for years in differing parts list, I had one 10 years ago.
I must say I dont pitch without oxygenation unless I forget.
Nev


----------



## TSMill (6/6/14)

professional_drunk said:


> I was actually going to buy from MHB just to save me from having to run around for all the pieces despite it not being exactly what I wanted (wanted 0.5 aeration stone and flow meter). Sent a message to start the purchase process and still haven't received a reply.


Same experience here, in fact mine went through the website as an order, but no follow up. My laziness can only be relied on for so long before I go plan B. 




luggy said:


> I've been looking into starting to oxygenate my wort, just wondering how long will a litre bottle last


The bottles contain ~100 litres of oxygen, so if you are accurately adding 1L/min for one minute per brew, then in theory around 100 batches, however this will come down if you are running the gas before and after the brew to sanitise the stone.


----------



## luggy (6/6/14)

Thanks for that I'll add it to the wish list


----------



## Batz (6/6/14)

What's wrong with these?

http://connorbreware.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=86


----------



## professional_drunk (6/6/14)

Bernz - 40g $33 (that figure seems low, is that right?)
Oxyturbo - 930g $50


----------



## Florian (6/6/14)

professional_drunk said:


> Bernz - 40g $33 (that figure seems low, is that right?)
> Oxyturbo - 930g $50


The Benzomatic ones I have are 59g for about $30 at Masters.


----------



## Batz (6/6/14)

professional_drunk said:


> Thanks to this thread, I've finished putting together my o2 kit. I'll just leave my experiences of this behind.
> Parts list:
> 
> tesuco oxyturbo gas regulator (ots200RO) - Reece $21.01
> ...



Looks the go, I think I'll do the same.

Batz


----------



## Batz (7/6/14)

Someone who is actually using the Tesuco bottles with a flow meter, can I ask how many brews do you get from a bottle?

Cheers Batz


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/6/14)

Batz said:


> Someone who is actually using the Tesuco bottles with a flow meter, can I ask how many brews do you get from a bottle?
> 
> Cheers Batz


Ive got the benzomatic and used it for about 12 maybe 14 brews without my notes in front of me. Still going from the same bottle. So to answer your question, LOTS.

The build above has the added advantage of the flow meter. Something to think about for more consistency. I have been winging it with my benzo and hitting the predicted attenuation every time with a really good ferment time (4-5 days in most cases)


----------



## Batz (8/6/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Ive got the benzomatic and used it for about 12 maybe 14 brews without my notes in front of me. Still going from the same bottle. So to answer your question, LOTS.
> 
> The build above has the added advantage of the flow meter. Something to think about for more consistency. I have been winging it with my benzo and hitting the predicted attenuation every time with a really good ferment time (4-5 days in most cases)


Thanks M.B.
Sounds like they are cost effective then.


----------



## Black n Tan (8/6/14)

The Bernzomatic bottles contain 40g oxygen which is 1.25 mol of oxygen gas. According to the Ideal Gas Law 1.25 mol of oxygen gas will have a volume of 28L. White and Zainasheff recommend injecting pure oxygen at 1L per minute for 1 minute for a 20L average gravity ale batch (i.e. 1L oxygen gas), which means in theory you could get 28 batches. That is little more than my real world experience though and doesn't account for wastage such as leaving the gas on whilst you clean the airstone. I highly recommend using a flow meter because it will save you money in the long run (and possibly in the short tens also) by ensuring you are not wasting oxygen: my first bottle only lasted about 6 batches before I got the flow meter. Someone may wish to check my calcs. If the oxyturbo contains 930 grams it should last years I would have thought (assuming no leaks)

EDIT: If Oxyturbo contains 146g oxygen that will in theory do 100 plus batches.


----------



## TSMill (8/6/14)

Oxyturbo is I think 146g, the 930g perhaps is the total weight of the cylinder.


----------



## Black n Tan (8/6/14)

TSMill said:


> Oxyturbo is I think 146g, the 930g perhaps is the total weight of the cylinder.


That makes more sense.


----------



## mikeybycrikey (28/7/14)

Using an oxyturbo bottle and a little flow meter giving each batch about a minute at 1L per minute I'm upto 70ish batches (bottles at home so I'd have to double check how many notches I've put on it). Regulator shows it should be getting close to dead. So far it seems about $1 a batch, maybe cheaper by the time it dies.


----------



## mikeybycrikey (4/9/14)

Oxyturbo bottle died last night on it's 60th batch. Not too bad, be interested to know if that's about right.


----------



## micblair (4/9/14)

my cylinder from 2012 is still going, and I think I've done maybe 25 brews this year alone?


----------



## tiprya (4/9/14)

I only got a few more than 25 brews from my bottle I think, I run it for a few seconds into sanitser before hand and probably go over 60 seconds though.

Still at $2 a brew pretty happy with it.


----------



## sjp770 (7/9/14)

I got a gas reg and O2 bottle from a local hydraulic shop for $95 all up. Still need to chase up the air stone.


----------



## sjp770 (7/9/14)

This is it btw


----------



## tateg (22/12/14)

Looks like reece no longer carries these regs and bottles.
Has any one located them in Melbourne anywhere else ?


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/14)

Bunnings has bottles with the same fitting. They have replaced all the Benzomatic gases with the new ones, so should be a steady supply for awhile. In the tool section.


----------



## tateg (22/12/14)

what about the reg though


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/14)

IIRC they have those too. I wasn't there for that and just noticed them. It's not that uncommon a size. I'll check my links when I get home. I'm pretty sure I have a couple sources bookmarked.


----------



## jibba02 (20/3/15)

Its not food grade.... But either is my shed!!!
http://www.bunnings.com.au/-trade-n-go-gas-coregas-oxygen-size-d-gas-cylinder-deposit_p5910224


----------



## beermeupscotty (28/5/16)

professional_drunk said:


> Thanks to this thread, I've finished putting together my o2 kit. I'll just leave my experiences of this behind.
> Parts list:
> 
> tesuco oxyturbo gas regulator (ots200RO) - Reece $21.01
> ...


Been putting this kit together but found Reece are not stocking the regulator (OTS200RO) unit as a standalone part in their shop; it's only there as part of a welding set (with acetylene etc.) Got so close to finishing this today!  Reece will be looking at sourcing the reg on Monday - shouldn't be too hard to get in, I imagine.

Anyone else put any O2 kits together since... 2 years ago?


----------



## technobabble66 (28/5/16)

Haven't done it myself, but been looking into it recently.
What is the bottle you are using, or rather, what is the size of the threaded outlet?
Is it M10?
If so, there is a Tradeflame regulator in Bunnings (& disposable O2 bottles) that would do the trick, $42.50.


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/6/16)

It's the Tesuco bottle from Reece. Not sure what the thread on it is but I think it's M10 as you say.

After missing out at Reece I went to Bunnings and checked that regulator you linked but it had a different outlet to the one I wanted on the Tesuco one - so I decided to wait for it to be ordered in.


----------



## sjp770 (23/11/16)

Heads Up, I had a tradeflame O2 bottle that got used once then Sat there with the regulator attached for about a year. The bottle either emptied or the pin at the top of the bottle seized. The bottle that Reece plumbing had was a different thread to the tradeflame. Got really bad service from Reece's plumbing in young, nsw. Ended up getting the shits and signed up to a D size O2 bottle through BOC. $79/year with a free refill once a year. O2 reg they got me ended up not having the correct fitting to the bottle - still need to solve that but I did get some argon tubing from the Reg to a fitting they threaded into a stainless 1.5" blanking plate for a triclover fitting. So the idea is to fit that to my SS Brewtech 64L fermenter to do the blast of O2.


----------



## sp0rk (23/11/16)

Go back to them and bug them about their "D" plan, renting bottles is a joke unless you're turning over a bottle a month
I'm guessing it's like the coregas system, where you pay a $200 deposit for the bottle which is refundable upon return


----------



## sjp770 (23/11/16)

I'm on the D plan, it's $79/yr no bottle fee and one refill included per year. Didn't have an option for an open ended deposit and pay only for refills.


----------

